# Evod Xl



## Gizmo (21/1/14)

For all you hardcore vapers introducing the EVOD XL!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CraftyZA (21/1/14)

Use that sucker at home! 
Unfortunately I've read reviews that 18650 does not work so lekker with those. You need to hook up 2 car batteries in parallel.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (21/1/14)

LOL

imagine using that


----------



## vaalboy (21/1/14)

Should last me a day


----------

